# The Enigma Cypher



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

There is a program being broadcast on BBC Radio 4 at 1115, on Sunday 6th April, which I believe will be of much interest to some members. It is about the breaking of the ENIGMA cypher during the 2nd W.W.. Mention, I believe, was made of some five people who are either survivors from that era, or it is about the five people who played a prominent role in the breaking of that code. It has been said that the breaking of that code was of such huge import that it shortened the war by two years.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> There is a program being broadcast on BBC Radio 4 at 1115, on Sunday 6th April, which I believe will be of much interest to some members. It is about the breaking of the ENIGMA cypher during the 2nd W.W.. Mention, I believe, was made of some five people who are either survivors from that era, or it is about the five people who played a prominent role in the breaking of that code. It has been said that the breaking of that code was of such huge import that it shortened the war by two years.


Hi Hugh!

There was a film made a few years ago abou this and the part Blechley Park played in it. The film was called 'Enigma'. I believe the film came about as a result of Mick Jagger of The Rolling Stones interest in the book of that name. I understand he bought the film rights and pursued it to fruition.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bletchley Park, near Milton Keynes is well worth a visit, extensive displays on Enigma and other ciphers, reconstructed Colossus and Bombe, good Churchill museum - a full day out.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i did a bit of work in the 80's at Bletchley Park.
most of it was like an abandoned airfield, absolutely no indication of its previous life


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Duncan112 said:


> Bletchley Park, near Milton Keynes is well worth a visit, extensive displays on Enigma and other ciphers, reconstructed Colossus and Bombe, good Churchill museum - a full day out.


 There is also a book, Duncan, entitled Station X by Michael Smith. My interest relates to having known somebody who worked in Bletchley Park. That extraordinary association resulted from my research into the Surgeon's Log book. The author (Dr.James Johnston Abraham) was her father, and at the time she visited me here in Cornwall she told me about her time there.
I also happened to have known a U.Boat officer who once told me about deciphering a message, on the Ultra machine, which had been signed by Adolf Hitler himself, and sent to any U.Boat that could possibly get to the Mediterranian in time to attack the Pedestal convoy in Aug.1942-just shows the importance he attached to the destruction of that convoy.
( I hope I've got the details of this program right as I only caught the announcement as a trailer whilst listening to something else).
(Re. Surgeon's Log: look it up, if you wish, on the Blue Funnel Line site in Forums).


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Whilst the film 'enigma' was entertaining, it had little to do with the actual cracking of the cypher.

The BBC did a programme on Station X a few years ago, presented by Jeremy clarkson if I remember correctly that covered the enigma story quite well.


----------

